# Popular Science article



## Crossfaced (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't read the article...though I did watch the video.

Fascinating for sure. Up until the point where they said the vectorite(sp?) was all natural an only a fungus I was very skeptical of the process. If indeed it's not harmful to bees or to the environment in general it's probably all good.

Anyhow, in my mind, anytime mankind tries to out-engineer Mother Nature I'm suspicious.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Crossfaced said:


> Anyhow, in my mind, anytime mankind tries to out-engineer Mother Nature I'm suspicious.


I agree!!! In fact I think "anytime mankind tries to out-engineer Mother Nature" it will have negative effects. It may take a few decades to show up, but it will. Creation is a marvelous design. Our interference is like drilling holes in the bottom of a ship.

This new idea is perhaps as scary as when Monsanto bought Beeologics!


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

So when a company (like Monsanto) buys a company with extensive bee data...like Beelogics. One group sees Satan buying the Manger Furniture Company.

Or you could look and realize Monsanto's most negative press is from harm to bees. Finding out exactly how and how to minimize that harm is good for their bottom line. So corporate greed actually works to help them do the right thing!

But for those who hate Monsanto, logic doesn't apply.


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

I assume people who don't support out engineering mother nature are living a subsistence life style. They would never support the mining and refining of ores to make things like computers, or would buy any food that was actually planted and farmed. 

I admire their commitment.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my! Am I being dissed for my opinion? I guess it doesn't count. I will just slink back into my subsistence cave.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Okay, can't help myself...

Monsanto's products (ie Roundup) are surely responsible for killing more bee habitat than anything else. So being a beekeeper and supporting them is illogical. Unless you work for them or use their products I suppose. Then guilt makes it all logical.

And...

Using the resources nature gives is surely what they are meant for. Redesigning them to our limited understanding is something entirely different.

Okay, tear me up. I am sure you can't help yourself either.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I think Zombee got it right, simple vinegar and salt will burn back vegetation and grasses and is a lot more cost effective, I was just in the chemical room at a 400 acre farm the other day, $8000. work of chems just for spring planting, and he wants me to put bees on it for buckwheat, maybe 1 not quite up to par hive will go there (cause he's a friend) and I wont expect to get it back


----------

